# The 30 Most Important Cats of 2010



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Happy New Year! 

I especially enjoyed #18 and #4:

The 30 Most Important Cats Of 2010: Pics, Videos, Links, News


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I hate #16- Who laughs when their cat is by a gator? Grrr.
I also didn't like #5- Poor kitten .


I LOVE #15- I wonder what happened to the cat?
I also LOVE #9- Sooooo adorable.


#11- Is there even a cat? I can't find it!

Thanks Susan!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm afraid I did laugh at #5. I thought the older cat was Mom and she was annoyed because her baby was wearing a hat...which is why she sort of whacked the hat off!

My daughter and her boyfriend insist they can see a cat, sort of in the middle of the picture a little to the left...but try as I might, I don't see it. I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess if you look at it that way it isn't too bad. I saw it sort of as an older cat that was mad and beating up the baby.

I think they are lying and there is no cat!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I liked the first one(?) of the cat watching the girl's bootie. That cracked me up. His face was like "What you got jiggling in there!?!?"


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Fun stuff !

I liked the momma cat rescuing her kitten off the slide, and Hermes who likes to be tossed onto the bed...

And there is a ginger-and-white kitty in the middle of the photo in #11, but I only saw it after I zoomed in a little....

Fran


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

#11

Here's a hint. It is not an image within the scenery (like those paintings of pinto horses in snow). It is an actual cat, standing beside a small/thin clump of grass, more or less in the middle of the picture, but just off to the left side a wee bit.

Here's a "cheat sheet" picture with the cat circled, for anybody that wants the answer before it drives you absolutely bonkers! LOL


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

As soon as it was pointed out where to look (middle of the picture), I can see it clearly. Can't believe I didn't notice it before. 

The kitten in the hat? That's just wrong. But......I laughed so hard! Then I had to watch it again. And laughed some more. :grin:


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Marie you are right, now that it has been pointed out to me I cannot believe I didn't notice it before!! Thanks Vivid Dawn!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Vivid Dawn...although even with the cheat sheet, it took me a few seconds to see it. I think I need stronger reading glasses!


----------

